
React – What Lies Ahead - brbcoding
https://speakerdeck.com/spicyj/react-what-lies-ahead
======
namuol
Was this talk already given?

~~~
selfmadecelo
Yes, this morning. Video replay is available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bdX8A_6v20](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bdX8A_6v20)

